# Quickrete/Pool filter sand/Silica sand. Which one?



## dig_it2 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have pea gravel in my 125 tank right now and need something new/better for my Cichlids. Which one do you recommend? I would like a nice clean/whiter subtrate. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

I just changed over my 75 today and I used about 75lbs of pool filter sand and it looks great. I've been using PFS on my 55 for two years and have had no issues. I was using a really white sugar sand but it was to fine. Here's a pic of my tank's to see the sand.

55 Gal









75Gal


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I have Silica Sand and I love it. It camouflages waste that may be sitting on the bottom because of the different colored specks (not to many colors) in the sand and so far its been fine with my filtration even with my crazy Red Zebra spitting sand everywhere. It will be easy clean up also because the waste sits on top. There's my 2 cents, goodluck!


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have Quikrete in my 55G, aside from refilling spots my fish dug out, its great!


----------



## Kilpo (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is the Qiukrete commercial medium sand- Good stuff and very cheap. It cost me about $7 per 100 pound bag at Home Depot.


----------

